# re-enrolment following med release. looking for information/similar experiences



## intski (13 Oct 2016)

I haven't had the chance to see VAC or the PSO regarding post-release info. what they're going to tell me is probably cookie-cutter and I'll have to fight any unfavourable outcomes a different way.

my release date is in March of 2017. basically I was diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder about 2 years ago and it was caused by a slew of on-the-job mess as well as personal issues. I'm fully qualified by trade but it wasn't one that I wanted to do. there were no other options for me at that point so I stuck with it. the job became depressing due to being massively short staffed and every effort to acquire personnel got shot down.

in the year that I was at the new unit, there were a few major ops and events that I had to support as the LogO and I relied mainly on the existing network to keep my head above water. there was a personal morale problem because I was trying to fix some unit issues that had been left behind before the handover. I couldn't afford Leave because then I would have to catch up on the backlog in addition to training on my own time. (my preference as A, got trained in B, and my position required C). bye bye to deployments, because LogOs aren't easily replaced in a unit. in essence, I was dealt a very shitty hand and there was no point in putting the blame on someone else. the CF wanted to challenge its young officers, so they got me.

I was posted to JPSU over a year ago but as far as my MEL goes, there has been no changes to my PCAT because the MO has not acknowledged that my condition improved even though all of the civilian mental health specialists have noted that I've drastically improved. I'm trying to build a case to respond to DMCA telling them that my condition has improved but my MO keeps saying that he has no influence in DMCA's decision so he won't re-evaluate my PCAT.

I'm looking for some informative responses regarding re-enrolling in the CF after a med release for depression. during one of my sessions with a JPSU advisor, he said I'm able to re-enroll at the 1 year mark and retain all my training and quals, and at the 2 year mark I'd be starting fresh.

of course, my other option (and preferred) would be to fight my way to stay in the CF. a friend recommended me to take the case up with Michel Drapeau is a specialized military lawyer (not JAG).


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2016)

intski said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some informative responses regarding re-enrolling in the CF after a med release for depression. during one of my sessions with a JPSU advisor, he said I'm able to re-enroll at the 1 year mark and retain all my training and quals, and at the 2 year mark I'd be starting fresh.



For reference. perhaps,

re-enrolment  following med release.

will be merged with,

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/294.475
36 pages.


----------



## DAA (13 Oct 2016)

If you are released from the CAF under Item 3.b., then you can reapply at anytime.  But the change/correction of your medical situation must be very well documented.  It will be your responsibility to provide verifiable evidence that the medical grounds for release have been resolved and will not affect your ability to function in the chosen MOSID;

"Personnel released for medical reasons may be considered for re-enrolment if the situation that precipitated release has been corrected. It is the applicant’s responsibility to provide medical proof that the reason for release is no longer a factor."

Good luck!


----------



## tree hugger (13 Oct 2016)

Have you requested another MO's opinion?  Some are good, some not so much....


----------



## intski (13 Oct 2016)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Have you requested another MO's opinion?  Some are good, some not so much....



haven't looked into this tbh. the first MO who diagnosed me was very accommodating regarding my circumstances but he switched to a different CDU around the time my condition stabilized. my current MO may be a bit more by the book and isn't as flexible in his views as I had hoped. the former MO was a Maj ret'd and worked as a civ and the current MO was promoted to Capt in the recent few years. time to look into this.


----------

